# Plowsite get together/cookout?



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey everyone! I was thinking about trying to set up a tri-state get together. Plowboyblake and I thought sometime in November might work? Let's here your thoughts and suggestions on this. Anyone and everyone is encouraged to help get this going. Thanks. Jason. :waving:


----------



## CENLO (Jul 8, 2004)

Tri-state seems a little narrow :crying: What about the folks in the Great White North........eh!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Anybody is welcome to attend!!  I figured that alot of the guys from way up north and the northeast won't be able to make it. The northeastern boys are having a bbq but it's too far for me. :waving:


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

The Boss, Where & when are you thinking of having this get together?? I am just a little south of St.Louis & would be happy to attend if possible. I don't mind driving because it would be worth it to meet you guys in person.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm thinking right smack dab in the middle of Illinois somewhere. Kind of in between everything. Any suggestions? :waving:


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

I don't know much about the state. (lots of deep dark rich looking soil that grows good corn & a few oil wells) Anywhere you think is good is fine with me. Lots of guys on here from that state, someone help THE BOSS out. :waving:


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks Boast. If nobody wants to help out, maybe we can atleast meet you somewhere.


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey guys,
You know I'm in. Boss, I think it would be easier to keep it close to us. That way we would have better ideas on what to do. There has got to be more people around here that wanna go!!!


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

might try asking John aka Garagekeeper, he is in Glenview IL


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I'll be up for a visit  There are a few good towns along I-80 like Peru or Ottowa. Both have many chain restaurants and such. In fact, I think there is either a BW-3's or Hooters in Ottowa.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I was hoping you would see this Chris! I figured that you would want to come. Boast Enterprises wants to come up too so lets see if he wants to drive that far. It sounds good to me though! :waving:


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Well, if you are looking for a Tri-State (IL, IN, WI) location, here are a few cities that have decent populations and are , for lack of better words, convenient...

Ottowa and Peru off of I-80
Dekalb off of I-88 and I-39
Rockford off of I-90 and I-39
Joliet off of I-80 and I-55

Those are really the only cities with somewhat of a population. Depending on what kind of get together  you want, it should be relatively easy to find either a good hole in the wall bar & grill or a chain restaurant. Personally, I would go for Peru or Joliet.

Seeing as I blew off my own get together this summer  I guess I should at least help out with this one.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Peru sounds just fine to me. Let's see if we can get anybody else. How about a date? :waving:


----------



## ShannonS (Dec 11, 2003)

*Meet ya there*

Hey Boss count me in but I am riding with you. you got the extended cab i dont, but ya never know the wife might wanna come too. But we could put her in the back. But she dont smoke so I dont know about it her riding with two smokers.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

There's always the WAY back.  
You got to bring your truck too so everyone has their rides there.


----------



## ShannonS (Dec 11, 2003)

*true*

True I need to bring it along (the truck) so that way everyone else can see it too.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Well, you said November and that sounds good to me. I figure a Saturday or Sunday, Saturdays being optimal. I would venture to say the sooner in November the better. I heard something to the fact that when FL had a bunch of hurricanes in a row back in 1979, that winter was a beastly one. Tons of snow and lots of cold. Well, here we are again with FL getting hammered with hurricanes every week for the past 4 weeks. I have a good feeling that this winter will be very productive. All the more reason to get together as soon as possible.

I will look for a place to get together. I assume a bar & grill or BW-3's?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Me, you and plowboyblake so far can all convoy out there. That'd be cool seeing 3 big fords rolling down the interstate.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

My old man said that this is the same way the weather was in 79 when we got all them snowstorms. The farmers almanac said that Feb. and March are going to be some of the coldest and snowiest on record. I've also talked to some old boys and Indians I know and they say that we're going to get nailed this year. Let's hope!!  :redbounce


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Get together*

I would certainly try to make it for a get together.
keep us all informed on the date.
 John...............................


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks John! Big Nate said to look you up. :waving:


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

Alright, 
So we got at least 4 goin now for sure. We need more!!!!!!! I wanna show up there and see at least 10 huge, awesome plow trucks lined up there. Boy, do I love trucks!!!!!  Lets get this thing figured out guys, I'm ready. Let us know.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

I will meet up also, this one I WONT miss lol


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey Nate, if you're coming, I'll take a set of Timbrens. :waving:


----------



## ilhmt (Aug 15, 2003)

I WILL BE THERE. And Nate, if you come I too will take a set of Timbrens for the front of my '95 Dodge 1/2 ton 4X4. Just need to know the date, time, and place.


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

Oh yeah, 
Thats a good idea guys. Yeah, Nate I could use a set of timbrens for my ride also. It sounds like you better be there because you'll be makin' a few sales.  :waving:


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Sounds like we are getten a crowd together. Might be a lot of  going on! NATE bring me 2 snow deflectors for 7.5' western pro plows, I'll have the payup waiting.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Nate, I am on the way from Toledo. You can make a pit stop at my place. From here it is another hour to Peru.


----------



## EXPGMEDIC (Oct 25, 2003)

*cookout?*

when and where I would love to meet everybody


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

We're probably going to have it on Sat., Nov. 6th in Peru, Illinois. Plow Meister is finding out a good restaurant or bar/grill to meet at. Hope you join us!!


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I just sent an email to the Vhamber of Commerce asking for any recommendations on a place to eat. They don't have a BW-3's or Hooters but I am certain they will have something.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Any news on our get together??? pumpkin:


----------



## bottlefed89 (Apr 22, 2004)

Sounds like a good time, if you all still have room count me in. I'll be rolling in a 2000 F350, so I might fit in with some of you. I am from Lee's Summit, MO. Just outside Kansas City.
Greg


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

That seems like a long way for you to come. We've got plenty of room and your more than welcome to come!! Boast lives down that way so maybe you guys could meet up and head up here together? We'll keep you posted on the exact location in Peru real soon. Thanks, Jason. :waving:


----------



## bottlefed89 (Apr 22, 2004)

Actually, I think I am buying a pull-plow from garagekeeper, so it will be less of a drive than going up to him...


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

It sounds like he's got all kinds of goodies for sale.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Just a quick update on teh location... I am still waiting to hear from the Peru Chamber of Commerce for a place to meet. If I don't hear from them by Friday I will call them. I should have a location sometime this weekend.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks Chris!! :waving:


----------



## Get Plowed (Nov 2, 2003)

Bloomington IL here. If you need any help, just let me know. Love to help.


----------



## Johnny V (Dec 4, 2003)

Good morning!

I am new to plowing this board etc but close to the Joliet area..... I would love to stop in, say hi, and see what is going on. Please keep us posted if you have teh party in Joliet I can most likely help you find a meeting ground!

JV


----------



## Moosehunter (Nov 4, 2003)

Howdy folks....

I'm locate up here in Minnesota, but have to make a run to Marango (sp?) before the plow season starts... If it's at all possible, I'll try to get my timing down and kill two birds with one stone. It would be great to put some faces to the names!! Keep us posted with further details....

Hope to see ya there!!!


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

LOL I will probably bring one of my minions, dont know yet I will try my damndest to be there my mom got a new job that interfers with things that I had planned but I will be there if I have to hop on AMtrack, are we talking peru indiana or illinois?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Peru, Illinois. :waving:


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Is everyone coming with there plows on? Ill try to make it


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

No plows that I know of. Too far of a drive. Anybody is welcome to bring them though! :waving:


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Get Together*

For sure I'll be there with a trailer load of goods for a few of the others that are coming.
If anyone needs any thing just let me know in advance.
Hopefully a few others will be coming on down with me too so we can fill the place up.
I'll try to get plow grrl to come too.
 John.............................


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey John, what kind of "goods" do you have? :waving:


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

*Quick update*

Well, the folks at the Illinois Valley COC haven't returned my Emails or calls so I may have to say SCREW PERU. There's a place called Carrettos bar & Bowling in Ottawa which is about 10 miles East of Peru. Otherwise, I can recommend a ton of paces here in Merrillville, IN.

It has been a long time since I have been out to Peru. I Thought I remembered there to be more than cow tipping out there.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Allright, the time, date, and location has been set guys. Me and plow meister talked on the phone and made a decision.
We're meeting at a place called Carretos Bar & Bowling in Ottawa Illinois (just east of Peru). The address is 729 chestnut st. 
We're meeting there between 12-3. They have beer, pizza, sandwiches, bowling, all kinds of stuff. It should be a great time! 
If you have any questions, shoot me an email or leave a post. 
Everyone is welcome! Hope to see you all there!! 
Thanks, Jason.

Here's a link for mapquest. 
mapquest


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

I will try to attend as it is not to far away from my weekend home as long as work allows.but i wont be putting the plow on yet as it can jinx things quick.


----------



## PLOWGRRL (Jan 10, 2004)

Moosehunter said:


> Howdy folks....
> 
> I'm locate up here in Minnesota, but have to make a run to Marango (sp?) before the plow season starts... If it's at all possible, I'll try to get my timing down and kill two birds with one stone. It would be great to put some faces to the names!! Keep us posted with further details....
> 
> Hope to see ya there!!!


Marengo is my neck of the woods....... :waving:


----------



## PLOWGRRL (Jan 10, 2004)

Garagekeeper said:


> For sure I'll be there with a trailer load of goods for a few of the others that are coming.
> If anyone needs any thing just let me know in advance.
> Hopefully a few others will be coming on down with me too so we can fill the place up.
> I'll try to get plow grrl to come too.
> John.............................


Depends on the work load and homework load....

It's not easy being a college student in skoowl....


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

I've marked my calendar. If I got this right it's Nov. 6th, 12:00 noon to 3:00 p.m., at Carretos in Ottawa. Correct?


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

testing a repost. first didn't show up


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Streetsurfin, I see that you posted but I'm not sure why it didn't come up? Let's see if this one does. :waving:


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

We're just meeting there between 12-3. We'll more than likely be there all night!!!  :waving:


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

The Boss said:


> Allright, the time, date, and location has been set guys. Me and plow meister talked on the phone and made a decision.
> We're meeting at a place called Carretos Bar & Bowling in Ottawa Illinois (just east of Peru). The address is 729 chestnut st.
> We're meeting there between 12-3. They have beer, pizza, sandwiches, bowling, all kinds of stuff. It should be a great time!
> If you have any questions, shoot me an email or leave a post.
> ...


nov 6th right? man this sucks being down to 1 vehicle with 2 people sharing it! :realmad:


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Nov. 6th it is Nate! Hope you can make it.  Looks like you can make some money selling equipment when you come too!! :waving:


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Heide, you comin' out to drink and bowl with the boys?


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Just a quick note to bump this topic to the top. It's getting kinda burried.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

The Boss,
I hope I didn't miss anything about the get together, my computer won't let me see any of the post after plowergirl's first one.   I don't understand why?? Any update that I need to know about?? Is it still in Peru on November 6th??? Thanks for all the help!! :waving: BOAST


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Boast, I had the same problem. It probably had to do with the code work they were doing on the site, which caused the PM's to go down.
It was switched to Ottawa, just east of Peru.
Thanks Boss, beginning between 12:00 and 3:00.


----------



## PLOWGRRL (Jan 10, 2004)

nope that happens all the time.... i thought it was just because I was the one who posted and it froze me...


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Something else odd about it. After your posts, Plowgrrl, both of them in this thread, you become the bottom of the page. No longer visible, are the post reply button and the rest of what is normally the bottom of page. This occured at the same time it wouldn't allow more posts to be added. Is anybody else having a hang between typing and it appearing on the screen. I am. It could all be related I suppose.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I can't get her post either. Last time I clicked last page, now I can't get past it again.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

*What Is The Problem*

 I don't understand this. I don't want to make an issue of this, it appears everyone else is having the same trouble as I. Since I have click on "post reply" I can view everyone else's posts after PLOWGRRL. Does this only happen after she post?? There is a little colorful box at the bottom of her post, does this Internet Trafficking Device have something to do with this??  Anyone have any input on this??


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey guys, I figured out that if you go into your options and turn of the signatures, you can view all of the posts. I have no idea why that is?


----------



## PLOWGRRL (Jan 10, 2004)

Boast Enterpris said:


> I don't understand this. I don't want to make an issue of this, it appears everyone else is having the same trouble as I. Since I have click on "post reply" I can view everyone else's posts after PLOWGRRL. Does this only happen after she post?? There is a little colorful box at the bottom of her post, does this Internet Trafficking Device have something to do with this??  Anyone have any input on this??


looks like it has to do with the fact that you are only allowed 500 characters per signature on this website..... helps eliminate smiles imported etc.....


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Did this fix it??  Nothing personal PLOWGRRL! :waving:


----------



## PLOWGRRL (Jan 10, 2004)

Boast Enterpris said:


> Did this fix it??  Nothing personal PLOWGRRL! :waving:


none taken


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Just bringing this back to the top again. Hope to get more people there!  :waving:


----------



## bottlefed89 (Apr 22, 2004)

So from what I can see we have the following people going...

Bottlefed89 (me)
Garagekeeper
Boast
The Boss
Plow Meister
StreetSurfin
ilhmt
Plowboy Blake
and maybe Nate.

Anybody else?? I'm ready to get my pull plow from the keeper, so I'm excited to make the trip. I am coming from near KC, MO. So if anyone from along the way wants a ride, let me know. I'll have an empty crew cab.
greg


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

ShannonS is coming too and also some other people.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

I am counting down the days till it is time!!! :waving:


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Wish I could make it. Being new I would like to get to meet and talk to a lot of ya. Unfortunatly, I will be basking in the sun down in Belize, then off to the Caymen Islands. Need a much needed break after mowing season!! Have a beer for me!!!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Will do!  
If I was going to take a vacation, it would be to the North Pole. Nice and cold and full of snow.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Have a ball clncut! Grand Cayman is great. Never been to Belize, but we like the diving off of Little Cayman. Have a meat pie for me.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Will do, but ill be ready to get back to business when I get home!!


----------



## Patrick Gleason (Feb 22, 2003)

*Midwest plowers meeting central Il.*

Well its 27 Oct 2004,2135 Hrs, happened upon this discussion reguards to a plowers meeting somewhere in Il. along I 80 near LaSalle,Pureu. I thinks its a great idea any date ,time or place set as of this date? Weather pending would like to attend would be a chance to meet other plowers and exchange ideas.Please don't give up on the idea. Thanks and look foward to meeting with others intrested in our business. :waving:


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey Boss,
I can't wait to get the chain out an pull you around the parking lot backwards. You're gonna be sayin' "Boy, that thing is fast" :waving: 
It's all in good fun guys


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Keep on dreamin little boy. Just because you got a diesel like me dosen't mean your the hottest thing around.


----------



## bottlefed89 (Apr 22, 2004)

Sounds like a challenge to me. I want in....


----------



## IA snoman (Aug 31, 2003)

Hey guys I wish I could make it, sounds like a good time. Unfortunately, I have plans with my kids so I won't be able to make it. Throw down a couple for me and maybe I can make the next one


----------



## PLOWGRRL (Jan 10, 2004)

PlowboyBlake said:


> Hey Boss,
> I can't wait to get the chain out an pull you around the parking lot backwards. You're gonna be sayin' "Boy, that thing is fast" :waving:
> It's all in good fun guys


someone making a run to cordova?


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

if anyone wants deflectors let me know, I am bringing a 200' spool of 12" material and 30' of 8"


----------



## ShannonS (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey boss you gonna let him talk to ya like that? Show him who's the boss!, Just kidding, well i am gonna try and make it the weekend of the 6th I have all my girls with me 27,9,8, 4 months, so that might be an interesting trip! Might be coming home with one in the oven if we're staying late if ya know what I mean...... But then again I might be able to convince them to stay home and let me go all by lonesome  Never know cause if i brought them along they would never fit in the reg cab. Guess she would have to listen to the kids in her mini-van screaming but not in my truck!!


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I just talked to Dave, the owner of Carretos Bar & Bowling in Ottawa Illinois and confirmed the get together for Saturday. Normally the bar isn't open until 3:00 but he will be making an acception for us. He is a really nice guy and he really wants to accomodate us in any way he can. He will be running the bar for us so I would ask everyone to tip him well. I also told him I didn't know what to expect as far as food is concerned but it would probably be mostly pizza and munchies. I told him to expect 20 to 30 people. If it seems like there will be more than let me know and I will call him again to up the number.

One more thing... I admit that I didn't read the other posts in this thread very well, but from what I have gathered I want to say I don't want to se any trash talking and "stupidity" when we all meet in Ottawa. No truck pulls in the parking lot. No bad a$$ attitudes that I have witnessed in some earlier posts. We are all here to have a good time and put faces to names. I, for one, plan to get slightly inebriated and try to get my bowling game above my usual 85. Hopefully they will have Golden Tee Golf too. Please, I just want everyone to have a good time.


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

Plow Meister,
I was just messin around with Boss cause he's always givin me crap about my truck breakin down. I wouldn't want to make a scene and all of us look bad like that anyways. We were just playin around and I hope to see everybody there on Sat. PLOWS AND TRUCKS


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Cool :redbounce


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Chris, I'm a golden tee junkie.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

The Boss said:


> Chris, I'm a golden tee junkie.


I actually broke my finger playing Golden Tee!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

You must be like me and hit the ball as hard as you can? I did that one time drunk and hit the front of the machine.  Jammed 3 of my fingers.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

:redbounce PLEASE READ :redbounce 
If anyone wants BIG NATE to bring them something, please email him in the next day or so as he needs to ship everything.
Thank You.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

*Reservations*

It won't be long now! 5 more days till the meet! Is anyone planning on spending the night?? It is a long drive for us & we will be making reservations tonight. If anyone is staying please let me know either with a post or PM. Does anyone plow a hotel in the area?? If so, maybe we can get a discount if several of us plan on staying! If anyone has anything laying around that they might want to sell then by all means bring it along!! :waving:


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

as a FYI I have 2 dodge tailgates from a trade I did that are just sitting around one fits a 94-01 (grey mist with some clearcoat chips) and the other fits 02-05 (white with only one ¼"x¾" scrape that rusted) $50 for the older one and $100 for the newer one


----------



## ShannonS (Dec 11, 2003)

Ok talked to the wife and she said lets go but the girls are going to the grand parents for the weekend. So Ottawa Ill. huh? OK See ya there.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

For those who are traveling and need a hotel for the night, here are some hotels within 5 miles of the bowling alley. Some are even closer.

Holiday Inn Express
120 West Stevenson Road
Ottawa, IL
815-433-0029

Super 8 Motel
500 East Etna Road
Ottawa, IL
815-434-2888

Comfort Inn
510 East Etna Road
Ottawa, IL
815-433-9600

Hampton Inn
4115 Holiday Lane
Ottawa, IL
815-434-6040

Sands Motel
1215 LaSalle Street
Ottawa, IL
815-434-6440

Pretty much all these hotels are located right off of I-80 and Rt 23 which is the exit to the bowling alley. Since I have provided this info, if I happen to get too "happy  " than I get to crash in someones room. Hopefully with Michelle Leigh, the foxy FOX weatherwoman


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

fisher42 said:


> so wuts the final word on this get-together. where are we meeting?
> 
> also, who gets road-head while plowing-thanks


LMAO!! :crying: 
RH would be great but a little dangerous! As far as the meeting, we put the final time and decison earlier in this thread. Check it out and hopw to see you there!


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

fisher42 said:


> also, who gets road-head while plowing-thanks


Man, I gotta say that was totally inappropriate for the forum.


----------



## bottlefed89 (Apr 22, 2004)

> We were just playin around and I hope to see everybody there on Sat. PLOWS AND TRUCKS


You all aren't actually bringing plows are you?? I'm bringing my other truck, just got a new (to me) 95 f350 on Sat. with a 8' western and swenson spreader. This time I'm bringing the other powerstroke, don't think it would like a 8 hour trip with a plow....

Oh yeah, whoever made reservations; how much are the rooms?? I may head part of the way home and sleep in my truck, but if it's too much fun I may have to stay...


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

There's no way I'm driving that far with my plow on.  
I might stay also, depending on how many screwdrivers I have.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Boss, make sure you take some pictures for all of us who want to attend the gathering  but can't. Be nice to put some faces with names.

Take care and drive safe !!


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

i would like to go, but seeing that it is going to be near a bar, im not 21, it'd be pointless for me to go, plus i dont have that big of a rig, and if i did come, it'd be in my dakota, because idk if the ford would last that long plus i get better mpg with the dakota. but if someone would buy my 2 salt spreaders. 600 each or 1000 for both OBO. i'd go to sell em, hehe.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

PremierLand said:


> i would like to go, but seeing that it is going to be near a bar, im not 21, it'd be pointless for me to go, plus i dont have that big of a rig, and if i did come, it'd be in my dakota, because idk if the ford would last that long plus i get better mpg with the dakota. but if someone would buy my 2 salt spreaders. 600 each or 1000 for both OBO. i'd go to sell em, hehe.


Don't sweat it! Since it is also a bowling alley there is more to do than sit at the bar. Plus, it doesn't matter what size rig you have, or even if you have a plow. The important thing is you have an interest in snow plowing. Come on by even if you just want to sit in and ask questions or whatever.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm with plow meister!! We'd be glad to have you with us.! Come on down, your first "soda" is on me.  

Eyesell, I'm taking extra batteries and memory sticks for the camera. I plan on taking a ton of pics. I just hope I can remember everyone's names.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

ill think about it... its saturday correct?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Yes, this Saturday. You might as well come down and while your at it, try to convince eyesell to put off his plans Sat. and come with ya!!


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

The Boss said:


> Yes, this Saturday. You might as well come down and while your at it, try to convince eyesell to put off his plans Sat. and come with ya!!


and have him drive!!!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I know if he were to come he would drive his truck. I'm sure he'd probably work something out with ya. :waving:


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

The Boss said:


> I know if he were to come he would drive his truck. I'm sure he'd probably work something out with ya. :waving:


i sent him a PM lets see what he says.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I don't think he will. I talked to him the other day and he's got plans this weekend. He's getting ready for his new truck. I wish he could come though.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

dang. i wish someone thats going would buy these spreaders, then i'd be up for sure! lol.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Mark,

Where are you in MI? If you can make it down to IN than I will hook you up for the rest of the journey.

You have spreaders for sale? What are they and how much??


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

im in Saint Claire shores, its like 3miles from detroit. i could make it down their, but where abouts? 

also, one is a curtius fast cast 2000 and one is a snowex. i have one controller. i was asking 600 each or 1000 both. but if i sell it to one of you guys ill ask 450 each or 700both.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I am in Northwest Indiana near the corner of I-94 and I-65. About 3 1/2 hours from Detroit. I wish I had a need for those spreaders but I am more in need of a v-box.

I bet you crossed that Ambassador Bridge a few times to get some of that good Canadian beer, eh?  I used to go up there about every other weekend when I was underage. Good times


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Plow Meister said:


> I am in Northwest Indiana near the corner of I-94 and I-65. About 3 1/2 hours from Detroit. I wish I had a need for those spreaders but I am more in need of a v-box.
> 
> I bet you crossed that Ambassador Bridge a few times to get some of that good Canadian beer, eh?  I used to go up there about every other weekend when I was underage. Good times


LOL how old do ya think I... i have a lisence. along with my own business. but by no means am i 19 yet 

but that sounds good about meeting up... but im not quite sure, it depends how the weather turns out.... also, when would i have to let you know? i know sooner the better, but when would the latest be?

oh ya, im 16.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Ah, whoops. Didn't catch that. No worries. It really doesn't matter how old you are. You are still welcome here and at the get-together.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Plow Meister said:


> Ah, whoops. Didn't catch that. No worries. It really doesn't matter how old you are. You are still welcome here and at the get-together.


hehe. its all good. I dont think ill be going anyway (to canada), ill probably wait until im legal here first, because I'm thinking about pursuing a career in the law enforcement division, and just incase i got cought going across the boarder i'd be F-ed. But maybe ill just stick with the landscape business. im not quite sure what i want to do yet.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

PremierLand said:


> hehe. its all good. I dont think ill be going anyway (to canada), ill probably wait until im legal here first, because I'm thinking about pursuing a career in the law enforcement division, and just incase i got cought going across the boarder i'd be F-ed. But maybe ill just stick with the landscape business. im not quite sure what i want to do yet.


As long as you are legal in America Junior there is no problem here in the states. You can drink until you are green in the face and as long as you stay in Canada until you are sober than there is nothing the US can do.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Plow Meister said:


> As long as you are legal in America Junior there is no problem here in the states. You can drink until you are green in the face and as long as you stay in Canada until you are sober than there is nothing the US can do.


ya but its on the way back from the titty bar when you are drunk in your brothers backseat puking out the window, now that would look suspious when crossing the boarder. hehe.

sorry for the spelling errors, im super tired and just want BUSH to win. hehe.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

PremierLand said:


> ya but its on the way back from the titty bar when you are drunk in your brothers backseat puking out the window, now that would look suspious when crossing the boarder. hehe.
> 
> sorry for the spelling errors, im super tired and just want BUSH to win. hehe.


Been there, done that. Cheetah's is AMAZING!


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Plow Meister said:


> Been there, done that. Cheetah's is AMAZING!


lol well i havent been there, done that yet, im just imagining what it'll happen. lol


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Some of us will more than likely be doing that Sat. night.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I don't think Ottawa has a nudie bar. If there is than we'll find it


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Plow Meister said:


> I don't think Ottawa has a nudie bar. If there is than we'll find it


LMAO!! :crying: 
Remember Chris, we're only a few miles from Lasalle/Peru. I'm sure they have one.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Ah, remember, Peru didn't even have a place to meet and eat!! Man, I don't know if I like where this whole event is heading


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Only time will tell my friend. Who knows where we'll end up? Chicago, St. Louis?


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

LOL! Man, you guys are funny... I can only imagine what happened last time.... let me guess, you guys got bored and went on a road trip to a bigger city?!?!??


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

PremierLand said:


> LOL! Man, you guys are funny... I can only imagine what happened last time.... let me guess, you guys got bored and went on a road trip to a bigger city?!?!??


This is our first one so we better start off with a bang, right?


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I'm tellin you Jason... I am starting to get totally psyched for this adventure :redbounce purplebou :bluebounc I'm still bown away that wifey is lettin' me split for the day. WoooHooo


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm sure we're going to have some pretty interesting pictures to post on here.


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Is this a guys thing only? How many are bringing their wifes?


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

hey Mark, come to toledo and you can ride in my station wagon there :redbounce I have 2 back seats available pumpkin: you just gotta find a way home because I am gonna go up to my old mans place for a week or so in milwaukee


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

big nate. LOL. i think ill pass, thanks though. lol


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Razorman said:


> Is this a guys thing only? How many are bringing their wifes?


You are more than welcome to bring your wife! Me and my girlfriend decided it would be a good idea for her to stay at home due to the fact that we're going to be talking about snow removal and equipment all day and that wouldn't be fun to her.  Plus, I really want to meet everyone face to face finally and I just won't have time to talk to her. AND, one more thing. If she comes, me,plow meister and anyone else who wants to participate won't be able to have a wild night of adventures like we plan!


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

btw ottowa does have a nudie bar


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks Boss. Your right my wife is not to hip pn the idea of going anyway,but she is home for ten weeks due to hand surgury so she is stuck in the house because she cant drive. She might go just to get out of the house. We'll see!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

84deisel said:


> btw ottowa does have a nudie bar


Oh s---!!! Wait till plow meister finds out!! Sounds like we WILL be staying the night. I actually used to work at one. I'm going back in a few weeks. My buddy runs the joint.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

I'll tell you were its at when I get there.I'm gonna give my old deisel a good roadtrip.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

See you there!! :waving:


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

:redbounce purplebou Boy O Boy, Do I understand this right?? There is a strip bar in Ottawa ??? Boy O Boy I can't wait. I am bringing my girlfriend along but she is completely cool with all kinds of action at a strip bar. She dosen't mind all the talk about big trucks & plows either!! :redbounce purplebou


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Boast what are you doing on here this late?


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

The Boss, Sorry I missed you lastnight. I had to type up a bid for another last minute parking lot & thought I would switch over and see what was going on. Then about the time I posted the screen went blank, come back and said that the server was too busy-try again later. I got pissed & went home. Sounds like the meeting is going to be loaded with all kinds of fun events!! :waving: BOAST


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

The Boss said:


> I don't think he will. I talked to him the other day and he's got plans this weekend. He's getting ready for his new truck. I wish he could come though.


Boss is right, I called my electronics buddy today and he said this weekend or forget it. I'm basically at his beck and call, but I really appreciate all the efforts that are being put into this, hopefully it will be a great success and a milestone to match for either later this season or next year.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Uh oh! Here we go! First let's see where the bowling alley takes us  I have no curfew Saturday night so, for the most part, anything goes


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I figured you would like that Chris.  3 more days and counting buddy.


----------



## Blizzard Plower (Nov 2, 2004)

Mark me down..

I will be there


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Blizzard Plower said:


> Mark me down..
> 
> I will be there


Right on, Blizzard Plower! Can't wait to meet ya


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

The more the merrier!! :redbounce 
See ya there Blizzard! :waving:


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

*On Or Before Friday!!!*

I would like everyone to post if they plan on making it. Jason, I know you talked to that "other" snowplow message board. Try to get a round figure on how many will be attending from that board. Cool??


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Jason (The Boss) says he expects about 10 plowers from another board. Looks like a good crowd so far


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Hopefully everyone shows up. ShannonS can't make it.  
We'll have a good time, you can bet your a-- on that.


----------



## bottlefed89 (Apr 22, 2004)

I'll be there, going tomorrow to cash all my change in for one dollar bills.....


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

bottlefed89 said:


> I'll be there, going tomorrow to cash all my change in for one dollar bills.....


  Better bring a bunch of em.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Since this is set for tomorrow, I thought I would bring it to the top. :waving: Is everyone ready for some  ??


----------



## bottlefed89 (Apr 22, 2004)

though it may look stupid, someone ought to make some name tags with real names as well as nick-names on this board, that way it'd be easier to put names with faces.
just an idea, I'd do it but I'm already pushing it to be able to make it there.
g


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

I've been following this thread as I'm just getting back into plowing this winter and would like to hook up with you guys/gals. It sounds like it's going to be a great time! But being up here in northern MN...makes IL a looong drive. Plus our deer opener for firearms is tomorrow...can't miss that!  :redbounce 

Anyway, I'd like to try make it next year if it happens again. Have fun and be safe. Maybe tip one for me...  

Buck


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

bottlefed89, How long of a drive is it for you?? I think the name tag is a great idea, everybody should make their own. What time will you have to leave you house in the morning?? We are departing around 7:00 AM, about 4.5 hours for us.

Up North, Sorry you can't make it. I understand about deer season. Our gun season opens next weekend here in Missouri & like you I can't miss that! Maybe we can have an end of season meet if this one is a huge success??!!

This time tomorrow we will be getting close to the bowling alley!! :waving: :waving:


----------



## bottlefed89 (Apr 22, 2004)

Boast, it looks like it's about 7 - 8 hours, planning to leave between 
4 - 5 a.m. 

Anyone coming from michigan want to pick a motor up for me before tomorrow???


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I will pick up name tags and sharpies tonight or tomorrow and have them available for everyone at the event. No worries in that department.

For anyone that wants to make a pit stop at my pad, I plan on leaving here around 11:00a.m. to be there shortly after 12:00. I want to meet the owner, Dave, as early as possible and introduce myself and thank him in advance.

My address and phone number is listed below. It can easily be found on MapQuest or MS Streets & Trips. Everyone have a safe journey and we'll see you tomorrow.

Christopher A. Kinkade
1441 N. Griffith Blvd.
Griffith, IN 46319
219-808-9328


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey guys, garagekeeper is bringing name tags. We'll see ya guys tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

go figure it is almost midnight and I still dont know 100%  Hey Chris, we will probably be rolling right past your place because we will be running late (leaving at 8am)


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Just a quick update on my invite to the fabulous Michelle Leigh... No word yet. Go figure  At least I took a shot though. You never know, right


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

Hope you guys had a good time and I'll definately make it to the next one


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

made it to the ohio/indiana line before the car started acting funny so we stopped at a parts store in angola and right as we were pulling in the temp light lit up, popped the hood and the waterpump was puking water out of the weephole god-damn chevy! :realmad: :realmad: :realmad: 

so we got her pulled home and by then it was 2:30 and I figured it would have been over by then but I guess the party was just getting started around that time  I will catch ya on the next one, and Jared I will get those deflectors to ya DHL 2 day

Nate~


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I must say that the turnout for this thing was very disappointing. I understand Nate's problem but what happened to everyone else? Alot of people said they we're going to show up but never did.  For the few of us that did, we had a great time. I'll post a few pics. soon.

I want to give a special Thank You to John aka Garagekeeper for bringing the name tags, sign in sheet, gifts for everyone, parts for a few of us, and a whole truck load of knowledge. :salute: 
A thank you goes to Chris aka Plow Meister for setting up the location. :salute: 
And one more thank you to all the few people who showed up.


----------



## PLOWGRRL (Jan 10, 2004)

The Boss said:


> I must say that the turnout for this thing was very disappointing. I understand Nate's problem but what happened to everyone else? Alot of people said they we're going to show up but never did.  For the few of us that did, we had a great time. I'll post a few pics. soon.
> 
> I want to give a special Thank You to John aka Garagekeeper for bringing the name tags, sign in sheet, gifts for everyone, parts for a few of us, and a whole truck load of knowledge. :salute:
> A thank you goes to Chris aka Plow Meister for setting up the location. :salute:
> And one more thank you to all the few people who showed up.


Thats my Dad!

Sorry couldn't make it. Time didn't warrant me leaving. Between Homework, Work Work and trying to repo/recover a stolen vehicle, just wasn't gonna happen.

Hope everyone had fun. My mom was making fun of my dad, like he was a little kid going on a field trip and needed forms (autograph books, etc.)


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

All I have to say is I sure had a good time


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

The man, the myth, the legend, John aka garagekeeper.
Sorry for the blury screen John.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Here's some of the guys standing in front of Boast Enterprises truck.
From left to right: John aka garagekeeper, Jared aka Boast Enterprises, Blake aka Plowboyblake, Greg aka bottlefed89, and Paul aka Razorman.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Charlie, aka 2blades after a hard game of bowling.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Chris aka Plow Meister looking like he's feeling PRETTY good.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Plowboyblake wearing a Boss stocking hat from John. He has a western.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Paul aka Razorman and his wife.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Jared aka Boast Enterprises and his girlfriend.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

And me feeling pretty good.


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Had a great time,it was sure nice to put faces with names. Sorry more could'nt make it.Thanks Chris  for putting all together.Look forward to doing it again next year. :waving:


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks for the great weekend guys. Britney & I had a great time. I hate it for the rest of you that could not make it!! Big Nate, sorry about your car trouble, thanks for putting forth a great effort to make it, at least you tried. Jason, thanks for all the great pictures, they look awesome! John I appreciate you bringing all the gifts & brochures. Blake why didn't you sell Jason that hat??? Paul, good luck with the plowing & lap top! Chris, what about that whipping you took playing Golden Tee?? Greg, when the hell did you finally make it back to K.C.?? Charlie, I expect to see some post now that we know you exist! We can't wait till the next one but can't afford to make it an every weekend thing. payup


----------



## bottlefed89 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey guys, how was the rest of the evening?? I made it home about 1:30. 958 miles is a lot in a day... It was wierd, but my truck never leaked another dropp of oil, and no spot overnight even, that was odd. Good thing was, I finished the lanscaping job I was worried about today and finally got some $$. Thanks for all the stuff John, and it was nice to meet you all. Hope to see you all again next year. I'll be prayin for snow.


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

bottlefed89 said:


> Hey guys, how was the rest of the evening?? I made it home about 1:30. 958 miles is a lot in a day... It was wierd, but my truck never leaked another dropp of oil, and no spot overnight even, that was odd. Good thing was, I finished the lanscaping job I was worried about today and finally got some $$. Thanks for all the stuff John, and it was nice to meet you all. Hope to see you all again next year. I'll be prayin for snow.


Should have drove another 42 miles and made it an even 1000. lol
Glad to hear you made it without any problems


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*"Plowers Get Together"*

"Was a great time"!
Sure enjoyed meeting everyone, and that you all had a safe trip home.
Thanks for blowing my cover Jason with the pictures, just kidding!
I guess were now known as the "Ottawa Seven"
I look forward to the next get together, As of this afternoon Joy AKA "Snow Queen" said the next one could be Barbecue here at the shop "if" I clean the yard out so there's room.
So she must be thinking spring or summer so we don't have to be cooking and standing out in the cold, or maybe doesn't want us writing our names in the snow.

"Lets Start planning for the next one"
 John...........................


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I'd be up for one next weekend if I had it my way.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

that works for me, LOL


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Boast......saw you trucking north up around springfield. That rack stands out pretty good


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

The Boss said:


> I'd be up for one next weekend if I had it my way.


Well, it will be a while for me. Maybe in a month or so. Still recovering from Saturday night! Man, I stayed out WAY past my bed time.

Thanks to all who showed. Everyone missed out on a GREAT time  :redbounce


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Ill go next year when I can drive on my own.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

So sorry that i had to miss it. :crying: Unfortunately we had no work all week because of rain and then sat turned into a 11 hr day  .and after spending 11 hours moving 14 tons of hot asphalt at a time through the lovely streets of Chicago :realmad: , I was just too pooped to drive any more. Hope you all had a good time and will be there for the next one.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Sounds like everything went great, glad to see you had a decent turnout. I will most definately try and make the next one


----------

